# scoTTish Karting Event 22rd Febuary UPDATED PAGE 1



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Who is going to be up for this again after the last karting event and a great turn out ? This time It's a joint event with *Dingbro*
(Williammc employers) it is on the *22rd Febuary Monday at 19:30* a super grand prix event £30 per driver with a £15 deposit at Extreme Karting in Larbert could be a race of Dingbro & TTOC, so who's up for it add your names and see if we can beat Dingbro :lol:
( cheers for the heads up William what team will you be on :wink: )

*NAMES*
TREV *
PHIL * (he's out for revenge )
KEV * ( so is kev, what chance have i got  )
RABTT + one*
WILLIAMMC x ( non driver going to be cameraman for the day :lol: )
RODDY ?
JIM + 1*
WUL ?
7 members confirmed as drivers 
 Evelyn's coming to watch make sure theres no cheating by you pair :lol: 
...........................................................................................
update Deposits will have to be paid next week Friday 5th Feb, we are limited to a max of 8 drivers so i need conformation on who will be coming and arrange to get the deposits together from members  
it's a 20 lap qualifing race with a 10 lap final with trophys to the winners


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi mate, stick me down for a place :wink:


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

TTOC Team,i've seen some of the Dingbro van drivers :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabTT said:


> Hi mate, stick me down for a place :wink:


cheers Rab you'll be ok you had some practice in to cope with the Dingbro lad's :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

williammc said:


> TTOC Team,i've seen some of the Dingbro van drivers :lol:


 :lol: we''re not wanting you jumping ship William :wink: we have some of the heavy mob coming to cope with the Dingbro drivers :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

me me me ,, if i am in the area then !!!!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

roddy said:


> me me me ,, if i am in the area then !!!!!


cheers Roddy will add your name and you can let us know nearer the time if you can make it


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

We can't make it [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
We'll be in California at Big Bear        
- make sure you get plenty pics!

Hev x


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

" TT " ( ta trev !! )


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

roddy said:


> " TT " ( ta trev !! )


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> We can't make it [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> We'll be in California at Big Bear
> - make sure you get plenty pics!
> ...


Hev are my P/Ms no breaking your heart yet [smiley=bigcry.gif] your letting us down big time its only California for goodness
sake and you can see a big bear at Edinburgh zoo any day :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > We can't make it [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


sheeitt maaan, good buddy,, glasgow is full of big bears !!!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Thats true :lol: met some of them at Glasgow airport one night and they had their men with them  :wink:


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Trev, i will need to check my rota to see if i am off or may ask to start a little late that night........

Jim........


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jim said:


> Trev, i will need to check my rota to see if i am off or may ask to start a little late that night........
> 
> Jim........


 good lad will add your name  mind you cant throw them about like the bowling balls you were hurling down the lane the other night, see the brickies were there the day fixing the back wall :lol:


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

trev said:


> jim said:
> 
> 
> > Trev, i will need to check my rota to see if i am off or may ask to start a little late that night........
> ...


Trev, rab has said that earlier on i was not that bad,just like to throw the balls about............ :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jim.........


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > We can't make it [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Nope :lol:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol: you were scaring the kids in the next lane they run off when you picked up the ball :wink: 
it was a good day out kids are still talking about it and ive to let them know if we are having another match


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


 :lol: have a good holiday x


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

as agreed trev,better let the missus know we,re having a fall out that day :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> as agreed trev,better let the missus know we,re having a fall out that day :lol:


 :lol: been arranged Wul


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi guys update on page 1 we need to confirm the people going as the deposits have to be paid by next week weekending 5th Feb could you let me know if your a cert to come


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Weeks days aren't good for me so won't be making this one


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> Weeks days aren't good for me so won't be making this one


your having a laugh arent you  you need to be there mate


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

*trev*, could you tell us how much this is going to be and if it's starts at 7.30pm, roughly what time have they said that it'll finish (my mate is keen to come along but needs to know these things first  )


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Rab
Starts at 19:30 should last a couple of hours I think and it's £30 with a £15 deposit to be paid next week :0) it's at xtream karting Falkirk be good if he can make it 
Cheers trev


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Trev i will let you know tomorrow if i will be able to go,plus my mate asking if he can come along would this be ok.....

Jim...........


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Can't see it being a problem Jim :0) here's hoping you both can make it


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

@ *trev*, that's me +1 from sunny Gullane! :wink: How'd you like me to get the deposits to you or is my credit good with you until then? 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Rab
will give you a call later now tonight mate going to phone xtream and see if we can just phone up ourselfs and pay the deposits


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Cheers, I'll PM you with my other phone details as I get heehaw reception with O2 at the house :x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabTT said:


> Cheers, I'll PM you with my other phone details as I get heehaw reception with O2 at the house :x


no problem Rab


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phoned up extream karting tonight and Gary is going to sort out an account for us so you should be able to phone in next week and pay your deposit or full amount of £30  will let you guys know when the account is open  
as for the number of drivers we have reached our limit so could the guys on the list please confirm that you are taking part in the event as extream are wanting the names as soon as  cheers guys


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

soz i cant confirm this early,n you never know i might be lucky n be back at work by this time.will pull out n give some one else the chance :x .i will catch up wi you lot soon tho  promise x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> soz i cant confirm this early,n you never know i might be lucky n be back at work by this time.will pull out n give some one else the chance :x .i will catch up wi you lot soon tho  promise x


will keep you on the list as long as i can Wul you never know you might be able to come along  are you trying to avoid us seems a long time since we all saw you :wink:


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

wul said:


> soz i cant confirm this early,n you never know i might be lucky n be back at work by this time.will pull out n give some one else the chance :x .i will catch up wi you lot soon tho  promise x


Wul,try your best to be there mate,will be a good nite.........

Jim..........


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Midweek is no good for us either [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Midweek is no good for us either [smiley=bigcry.gif]


can understand that Andrew fair bit for you to travel for a couple of hours karting  trying to get one for a weekend at the same price here's hoping, see you at the next event


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > soz i cant confirm this early,n you never know i might be lucky n be back at work by this time.will pull out n give some one else the chance :x .i will catch up wi you lot soon tho  promise x
> ...


i will be speaking to work this wk and will know by then.would be great to be there but if i get the nod i,ll prob be off to london.how much are easyjet flights on a week nyt? :roll: :roll: :roll: im not avoiding ye guys,i will see you all soon


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wul said:
> ...


Oh yes you are :wink:  dont worry about it Wul we're not :lol: :lol: we'll see you one day mate


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

ahh just down the road from me  ill probably not make it to the karting tho  never know how late i will have to be working until that day. if i get finishd early enough ill come down and cheer ye on :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

sorry trev, still hope to be there but cannot confirm yet,, if you need to then take me off,


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> ahh just down the road from me  ill probably not make it to the karting tho  never know how late i will have to be working until that day. if i get finishd early enough ill come down and cheer ye on :lol:


ok mate hope you can make it though


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

roddy said:


> sorry trev, still hope to be there but cannot confirm yet,, if you need to then take me off,


 We have till thursday Rod so if you want will leave your name up


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

trev said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > sorry trev, still hope to be there but cannot confirm yet,, if you need to then take me off,
> ...


 " TT " :wink: :wink:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

@ *trev*, I can confirm two places 8)


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

I will be there trev,will let you know about my mate later on in the week.......

Jim.......


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabTT said:


> @ *trev*, I can confirm two places 8)


 Cheers Rab  
ps never had a min to phone polishing the motor


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jim said:


> I will be there trev,will let you know about my mate later on in the week.......
> 
> Jim.......


cheers jim  did you get any other polish yet ? try the DODO site used that in the past and it gives good results


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

trev said:


> jim said:
> 
> 
> > I will be there trev,will let you know about my mate later on in the week.......
> ...


Sorry trev i ment to give you a call,i have been busy at work.will talk to you on the 23rd.

Jim..........


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Trev, I'm up for this if there are any places left? I'm also a lot faster than Wul as displayed at my knockhill stag day!! :lol: :twisted:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Garvie said:


> Trev, I'm up for this if there are any places left? I'm also a lot faster than Wul as displayed at my knockhill stag day!! :lol: :twisted:


Hi mate you would be the 8th driver that we need :0) so if your up for it great need to pay this week at some point going to contact them tonight to get an account made up will let you know how it goes
Cheers trev


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

@ *trev*, you have urgent PM re booking!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Rab 
William & James are getting back to me about it :0)


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Trev, just had a look at page 1 again. By my count you already have 8 drivers (not counting Roddy or Wul)

TREV *
PHIL * (he's out for revenge )
KEV * ( so is kev, what chance have i got )
RABTT + one*
WILLIAMMC x ( non driver going to be cameraman for the day )
JIM + 1*

Let me know if this is incorrect as I will be a definite if there is a space available.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Please!!!

BTW - I would maybe like to get a Raceland Event organised for the 15th of May (or thereabouts)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi guy's had news from Dingbro they never paid the deposit in time and another party took the slot for Tuesday :0( so the date and day have changed to Monday the 22nd of Febuary, I know this will not suit everyone or if you have changed your work shifts I can only say sorry for the muck up :0) 
if you post up if this date is ok I'll go ahead and book it.
Could you p/m your mobile numbers jim, Dz
so far the numbers going confirmed is 8 & saint:0) will see if they can slot 9 into the event
will post up when I get home from work 
once again sorry :0(


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Let me be the first to confirm that me + 1 are still up for it on Monday 22nd :wink:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm still up for the Monday Trev


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Garvie said:


> Trev, I'm up for this if there are any places left? I'm also a lot faster than Wul as displayed at my knockhill stag day!! :lol: :twisted:


oi fat boy,ye only beat me on your stag coz 1)i had to gie ye a bit eh a chance or you father wuda thumped me 2)i was still full eh ale fae the nyt before.trev if garvies going you beta get them to put a bit more pressure in his tyres,im not saying he,s fat but the last tym he stood in front eh me i thot it was an eclipse


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

right lets start again................... Roddy and Wul are not sure if they will be here or working Williammc is not driving for he's going on holiday the next day

*NAMES FOR NEW DATE*

Trev
Kev
Phil
Rab + 1
Garvie
Saint
DzTT
have to get conformation off of jim + mate cause am sure Jim changed his shift at work to get to the event  
Xtream karting are getting back to me tonight so will keep you all posted 
hope they can take 10 of us or we will have to go on first come


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> Garvie said:
> 
> 
> > Trev, I'm up for this if there are any places left? I'm also a lot faster than Wul as displayed at my knockhill stag day!! :lol: :twisted:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: if his father reads this mate he's still going to thump you :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Scott from Xtream phoned me tonight and is in the process of opening a account for us to phone in and either pay it in full or pay the deposit he said it should be up and running by Wednesday, also when you pay he will email myself with the details of who has paid so i can update the thread he said he can't see it being a problem if we have 10 drivers and will let me know once the guy's from Dingbro have signed up

Williammc...... Evelyn is still going so you can let June know 

contact details Xtream.......01324 579797 ........ post code FK53NS


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

im not sure if ill be workin late that night or not...ill try to find out on wednesday when im back in work.
whens the deposit to be paid...same day again?

PM sent with number


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> im not sure if ill be workin late that night or not...ill try to find out on wednesday when im back in work.
> whens the deposit to be paid...same day again?
> 
> PM sent with number


 cheers Darron  
i think we might be able to hold off till next week before a deposit will need to be payed, speaking to Scott at Xtream and he is helping us because of the confusion thats been made about the dates  
can you get in contact with Jim by any chance :?: if so could you let him know please


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

@ *trev*, can we assume it's still £30 pp and from 19:30 til whenever?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Rab 
Yip same time, and price :0) just have to wait and see how many Dingbro employees sign up there's a max of 27 drivers 
required for the grand prix might have to move to a super G.P we' ll find out tomorrow :0(


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi guys here's the link to xtream karting just sign up and book you place will post up later on as am at work :0)

http://xtremekartingshop.co.uk/product_ ... m4g24hvh87
Any problems let me know speak to you all tonight 
Cheers trev

*NAMES PAID*
Trev #
Phil #
Kev #
Rab + one #


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

trev said:


> Hi guys here's the link to xtream karting just sign up and book you place will post up later on as am at work :0)
> 
> http://xtremekartingshop.co.uk/product_ ... m4g24hvh87
> Any problems let me know speak to you all tonight
> Cheers trev


Trev as the date has changed i will not be able to attend,Marisa is working all day on the 22nd....

Sorry Jim.......


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Bummer :0( sorry about all this mate was hoping you could of still made it will just have to have another meet when you are free. got your p/m will speak to you when I get home :0)


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

That's me all paid up for 2 places .. vroom vroom!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabTT said:


> That's me all paid up for 2 places .. vroom vroom!


cheers Rab bummer about the dates mix up just hope Jim can still make it he said on the phone that he will try even if its just to watch so fingers crossed


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

*UPDATE ON PAID DRIVERS*
We are back on track Glad things got sorted out and hope that everyone that had their names down for the 23rd can still go on the Monday 22nd 

Trev #
Phil #
Kev #
Rab #
Stevie #
Garvie #
paid up drivers so far


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Just logged on and paid in full  You should be getting an email shortly Trev [smiley=cheers.gif]

got the email Garvie


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Great news mate :0) see you there


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

im not able to make it for definate...got a busy few weeks comin up with jobs on the go. ill try and get down at some point even to watch.

Dz.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Ok Darron hope to see you soon :0)


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Garvie said:


> Just logged on and paid in full  You should be getting an email shortly Trev [smiley=cheers.gif]


scattercash :roll:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

wul said:


> scattercash :roll:


I'll need that 40 quid back aff ye Wul!!

Anyway, get yir finger oot yir jacksie and get along tae the karting. I thought you'd want a pop at the champion?? :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

na thats all sorted we know who's going to win :wink:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

trev said:


> na thats all sorted we know who's going to win :wink:


Aye... me!!


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Just spoke to my boss and he has given me the ok to start late on the night so i will deffo be there to see some of you guys on the night dont know what time tho........

jim.......


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jim said:


> Just spoke to my boss and he has given me the ok to start late on the night so i will deffo be there to see some of you guys on the night dont know what time tho........
> 
> jim.......


  great news mate we will be there about 19:00 for the racing starts at 19:30 be good to see you


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Garvie said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > na thats all sorted we know who's going to win :wink:
> ...


 :lol: well looking at the track if your first off there's not much places to pass and if your clever with positioning you kart you can hold up everyone :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

trev said:


> Garvie said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


hey Trev,, you keep some funny hours !!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Lol it's not me Roddy it's Evelyn starts at 04:00 some mornings and once she is up am just as well being up with all the racket  blame it on the French rugby supporters flying home extra flights have been laid on so some numpty has to board them lol


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Sorry Trev can't make it - still in Oz!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> Sorry Trev can't make it - still in Oz!


 :lol: plonker :wink: Hows it going been on the surf yet ? How many weeks is that you've been away


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Trev can't make it - still in Oz!
> ...


Don't know and don't care! :lol:

I am back on 6 March.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

see you when you get back heard on the news your getting rain :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> see you when you get back heard on the news your getting rain :lol: :lol: :wink:


Yes, we had thunderstorms yesterday - but it was HOT rain!!

Temp today has plummeted to 27c.

 
Jock


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

O dear what a shame mate :0( lovely and sunny here 4* lol


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

hey trev,def cat make this date.gonna be in london working [smiley=bigcry.gif] i hope you all have a great time.pleae dont let chunk (garvie) win this or i will have to sell my car,leave the forum,move house,change my email addresses,change my phone numbers and never speak to any of my other mates again  
tip, if chunks winning he likes a little bump up thre rear now n again :roll: :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Lol will try my best mate but I know a couple of guys want to pay me back for putting them in the tyres at the last event lol sorry you can't make it hope to see you at the next one :0) will text you the results before garvie gets in touch with you ;0)


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Trev, i will be there at some point on Monday,i dont know what time tho,i will depend on what time Marisa can get away from work.

Jim..........


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jim said:


> Trev, i will be there at some point on Monday,i dont know what time tho,i will depend on what time Marisa can get away from work.
> 
> Jim..........


 cheers Jim good you can make it


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

OK *trev* mate, what's the numbers at for Monday?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabTT said:


> OK *trev* mate, what's the numbers at for Monday?


 for the lottery thats saturday haha


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

in total Rab its 27, 8 for the ttoc


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Here's the post code for Xtream karting FK53NS just in case you get lost we have to be there at 19:00 for a briefing and therace starts at 19:30 see you all there


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Thats us lot in fife just about to leave  see you all there


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

hope you all have fun,, me still in inverness so no show !!!


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] somebody tell me its not true......please [smiley=bigcry.gif] i dont deserve this if he,s telling the truth,iv only ever wanted the quiet life [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] noooooooooo


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

wul said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] somebody tell me its not true......please [smiley=bigcry.gif] i dont deserve this if he,s telling the truth,iv only ever wanted the quiet life [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] noooooooooo


and the winner is... 

that'll be yir last post on the forum Wullie - since your now selling your car!!


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Garvie said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] somebody tell me its not true......please [smiley=bigcry.gif] i dont deserve this if he,s telling the truth,iv only ever wanted the quiet life [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] noooooooooo
> ...


did naebody else turn up.ffs i aint going away wi you noo.im cancelling your flight.bet ye had trouble getting yer heed oot the door on the way oot


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Can I be the first to put an offer in for Wul's car as long as the bushes have been removed from the rear after being parked in someones garden 

cheers for a great night out lads & lassies will post up the results and pictures tonight  Jim cheers for coming and for your support you must of been frozen standing in the pit lane was hotter on the track never had any race meets like it it was more of a stock car event and never saw so many black flags being waved in my life 
will post up tonight cheers again guys


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Wullie won't need to sell his car... he can just park it on top of a big hill and let it roll away!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Garvie said:


> Wullie won't need to sell his car... he can just park it on top of a big hill and let it roll away!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


hey funny guy.iwant stewards enquiry. :roll:


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

trev said:


> Can I be the first to put an offer in for Wul's car as long as the bushes have been removed from the rear after being parked in someones garden
> 
> cheers for a great night out lads & lassies will post up the results and pictures tonight  Jim cheers for coming and for your support you must of been frozen standing in the pit lane was hotter on the track never had any race meets like it it was more of a stock car event and never saw so many black flags being waved in my life
> will post up tonight cheers again guys


Thanks Trev good to watch last night,and good to mmet all again.

maybe Wul can just take his car to the kart track, i think that would be a good laugh and it would be beter than selling it,what you think Garvie...........

Jim..........


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

hope everyone had a good time,and i just missed out a wee point that the overall winner from dingbro is currently ranked number 15 in the uk karting world :lol: and that 2nd and third are more used to racing at cowdenbeath, that explains the banger racing Trev :lol:


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

[


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

[








:lol:


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

[








the stig meets june :lol: :lol:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Great pics and a good evening had by all 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

williammc said:


> [


 cheers William might of let me comb ma hair before you took it :wink:


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

hey wul this proves garvie made the podium :roll: [


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

then again so did EVERYONE :lol: :lol: :lol: [


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: good one william


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hers some of the one's Evie took before the drink took hold :lol:

mean men looking for some action









fell asleep at the wheel









best buddies









drunk drivers :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

williammc said:


> hope everyone had a good time,and i just missed out a wee point that the overall winner from dingbro is currently ranked number 15 in the uk karting world :lol: and that 2nd and third are more used to racing at cowdenbeath, that explains the banger racing Trev :lol:


Now you tell us!!!! :lol: it was unreal on the track, at some of the corners they just pushed you off into the wall  
still we all had a great time good to meet some of your work mates, next race will be on our patch :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

and i.ll be there.so bring you mates and i.ll whoop their arse....


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

he will be there ready and waiting for you wul








:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

wul said:


> and i.ll be there.so bring you mates and i.ll whoop their arse....


You'll still be behind me though Wullie!!! You would've been no bad at Xtreme, there was a wee hill for you to roll your kart down!! :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol: classic


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

:lol: :lol: ..good.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

trev said:


> Can I be the first to put an offer in for Wul's car as long as the bushes have been removed from the rear after being parked in someones garden
> 
> cheers for a great night out lads & lassies will post up the results and pictures tonight  Jim cheers for coming and for your support you must of been frozen standing in the pit lane was hotter on the track never had any race meets like it it was more of a stock car event and never saw so many black flags being waved in my life
> will post up tonight cheers again guys


Trev,give me plenty of notice for the next one so that a can try to get a holiday for the night.

Jim......


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi jim 
No problem will give you plenty of warning before the next one


----------

